# Schneiderei und Vz verlernen?



## schokochrist (26. Oktober 2009)

Huhu liebe leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich bin jetzt noch schneiderei (432) und Vz (411) aber ich bin am überlegen ob ich die beiden berufe verlerne und bb und kräuterkunde hochlevel.....

Wegen den einfachen grund das ich keinen ersichtlichen grund sehe das ich mit schneiderei oder vz "gut" geld machen kann.

Alle 4 Tage mal 500g.... nicht schlecht aber da geht mit den anderen berufen 5mal so viel....
Umhang vz: Auf die 30 Dps kann ich auch verzichten...
Ring vz: 46 zm kann ich auch noch verkraften...

Aber ich sehe einfach keine möglichkeit geld mit den berufen zu machen...


Ja sachen dissen... aber wann gewinnt man mal in einer hero ini nen epischen gegenstand?


Also wenn ihr paar tips habt oder wisst was ich machen soll bitte schreibt mir


mfg schoko


----------



## Crystania (26. Oktober 2009)

Zauberfäden und Taschen verticken

Rollen der xyverzauberung verticken 

:-)


----------



## iomega1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Also ich werde, sollte es so kommen das zukünftig alle Sachen in Inis automatisch gedisst werden, auf alle Fälle VZ weg tun.

Schneiderei halt ich momentan noch für lohnend da schon alleine die Stoffe die man herstellen kann sehr gutes Gold bringen.
Ist natürlich immer Serverabhängig das ist klar.

Ansonsten da ich zeitlich nicht auf Raids gehen kann bleibt mir somit die Möglichkeit dennoch sehr gute Items mir selbst zu schneidern.
Aber das muss jeder selber wissen wie er am besten an gutes Eqip kommt.

Mit der VZ fallen halt die Ringverzauberungen weg dafür haste bei den anderen Berufen wiederum andere Boni ich tendiere da immo eher zum Juwelier.

Sollte es dir nur ums Gold gehen dann wähle dir 2 Berufe aus wo du der meinung bist das meiste Gold zu erwirtschaften.


----------



## schokochrist (26. Oktober 2009)

Hu, danke für die antwort

wie meinst du das mit der verändung bei vz`?


mfg schoko


----------



## iomega1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem nächsten Patch, so wie es aussieht, innerhalb einer Ini alle grünen/blauen Teile automatisch gedisst werden (außer jemand hat need), und somit der Markt überflutet wird von Staub und Essenzen und man damit keinen Gewinn mehr im AH rausholen kann.


----------



## schokochrist (26. Oktober 2009)

Ist das ein Fakt oder eine Spekulation?


mfg schoko


----------



## McChrystal (27. Oktober 2009)

Ist Fakt, wurde so angekündigt.

http://wow.buffed.de/news/12576/wow-patch-...n-ueberfluessig#


----------



## Nimbe (27. Oktober 2009)

hm das Problem bei den Berufen ist, besonders bei Juwe und Vz, dass der Markt mit dem Zeug regelrecht überflutet ist, und die Preise so im Keller sind extrem isses bei erzen. mein twink hat vz auf 395 und juwe auf 450 auf nen anderen char hab ich bb geht ganz schön ab die erze hat man schnell zusammengefarmt und einfach dann beims chami dissn fertig!

ich selbst habe beim main auch schneiderei, muss sagen, den stoff was ich finde mach  ich zu ballen kauf schleierstaub macht magieerfüllte ballen draus fertig ab ins ah: also ich hab bei 20 ballen ne gewinnspanne von 100g ca aber was solls für was gibs dailys?^^


ich überlege im moment auf kürschner lederer umzusteigen wegen der armschienenvz, hat wer erfahrung wie lang ich brauche das hochzupushen?


----------



## McChrystal (27. Oktober 2009)

Kürschnern soll sehr schnell gehen, wenn du als 80er wechselst. Beim Lederer kann ich es nicht sagen.

Mein 73er Twink hat momentan genau auch Schneiderei und Vz, beide Skill um 400. Hab es genommen, weil ich mir einerseits die Mats für die Verzauberungen selbst herstellen möchte und andererseits immer Unmengen an Froststoff hatte. Ich dachte, das könnte vielleicht sogar finanziell etwas abwerfen und der Twink kann sich selbst finanzieren (fliegen, dual, etc.). Momentan sind bei uns die Splitter und Staub noch relativ teuer (ausser Tiefenkristalle seit pdc da ist).

Ich mit der Ankündigung, dass jeder dissen kann, werde ich wohl auf Alchi/KK wechseln. Da mein Fokus ganz klar auf dem Main ist, kann ich auf die Berufsboni gut verzichten.


----------



## schokochrist (27. Oktober 2009)

Oo

Naja wenns Blizz so haben will .....


Aber wie schauts aus, lohnt es sich die Berufe zu behalten wegen den garn und die 23 zm pro ring und der billigen Hosenverzauberung?


mfg Schoko


----------



## Dark_Lady (27. Oktober 2009)

weiss einer, wie das glöst ist, wenn man solo in lowie-inzen geht? gibts dann da auch die Möglichkeit, die Sachen direkt disen zu lassen, weil würfeln fällt ja flach, wenn man alleine ist..


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

kürschnern geht locker... vor allem wenn du nen guten flächenschaden hast... einfach ma ein paar gegner zusammenziehn röms klatsch liegen sie im dreck autoloot an alles ausrauben und kürschnern... ledern geht recht  fix mit den rüstungssets nervig wirds nur wenn du etwas von den eles brauchst aber sonst auch gut...


----------



## McChrystal (27. Oktober 2009)

schokochrist schrieb:


> Aber wie schauts aus, lohnt es sich die Berufe zu behalten wegen den garn und die 23 zm pro ring und der billigen Hosenverzauberung?


Bis jetzt gings dir ,so wie ich es verstanden habe, primär um die Goldfrage. Bei den Berufsboni wäre eine Angabe deiner Klasse noch relevant um eine Alternative vorzuschlagen. Die "Billige Hosenverzauberung" würde ich als Argument generell ausschliessen, da a) Gold auf der Strasse liegt und b) du die Hosen net oft wechselst.

@ Dark_Lady: Ich hab keine Anhung wie das gelöst wird. Patchdetails sind eventuell in einem anderen Forum relevant. Ich habs nur erwähnt, weils direkten Zusammenhang zum Thema hat. Nimms mir nicht böse, aber ich mag nicht in jedem Unterforum über kommende Features spekulieren.


----------



## schokochrist (27. Oktober 2009)

Jap es geht mir eigentlich um das Gold, aber ich möchte auch wissen ob ich da viel Dps verliere wenn ich den Berufs Bonus nicht mehr habe...


Bin hexer, 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Schokochrist


mfg schoko


----------



## iomega1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt haben wir im schneider Forum mal nen netten VZ Tread *g*

Soweit ich weiß haben alle Brufe einen Boni.

Beim Juwe kannst du 2 oder 3 Sockel für den besten Caster Stein den es gibt ... nämlich mit +32 ZM belegen.
Das sollte die Ring VZ doch ausgleichen.


----------



## Gradira (7. November 2009)

Hi Ihr!

Das Verlernen des Verzauberers würde ich mir sehr stark überlegen, da die neue Funktion des Würfelns nur funktioniert wenn 1 Verzauberer in der Grp ist. Ansonsten bleibt es so wie gehabt.
Als Dmg Caster gibt es nix besseres als die Umhang Bestickung im Mom. Und diese bekommt man nur als Schneider, also sind beide Berufe wichtig.

Zu den Berufe Boni: Es gibt wohl eine Zusammenstellung die im Mom am meisten rausholt. Und das ist Juwi und Schmied. In den 3 zusätzlichen Sockeln (Schmied) kann man wunderbar die 3 Prismatischen Steinchen (Juwe) unterbringen, ohne auf die normalen Sockelplätze angewiesen zu sein.

Ich hoffe das hilft,
MFG Gradira


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. November 2009)

Das automatische Entzaubern von Gegenständen in Random-Inis, was mit 3.3 eingeführt wird, funktioniert nur, wenn ein Verzauberer zum entzaubern dabei ist.


----------



## Laberede (18. November 2009)

iomega1 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß haben alle Brufe einen Boni.



Der KK Bonus ist aber nicht Raidtauglich, und die anderen beiden Sammelberufe sind halt auch nicht für jede Klasse gleich gut.

Ausserdem ist bekanntlich KK+BB nicht so toll, weil immer nur ein Vorkommen auf der Minimap angezeigt wird.
Dann lieber eins durch Kürschnerei ersetzen.


----------



## Eryas (28. November 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das automatische Entzaubern von Gegenständen in Random-Inis, was mit 3.3 eingeführt wird, funktioniert nur, wenn ein Verzauberer zum entzaubern dabei ist.



Und der VZ muss natürlich auch den benötigten Skill für das Item haben.

Lohnt es sich denn als VZ/ Schneider das Schneidern gegen Juwe zu tauschen? Und ist das teurer hochzuskillen als Schneidern?

mfg
Eryas


----------

